# Lizard



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

King Crimson
Lizard

Release Date December 11, 1970
Duration42:38
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Art Rock
Prog-Rock
Album Rock
Recording Location
Wessex Sound, London, England


----------

